# What if...



## 6foot5 (Jun 15, 2011)

...the question comes up "do you want to come over for Christmas Dinner?" What do I answer ? I have no plans of going anywhere maybe "friend" of mine will visit me...big Single Malt bottle of Scotch his name is ... or do I say yes to invitation ? because for some reason I have the feeling that the question is going to pop up.


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

If the question is being posed by the leaving spouse, I would say no way. They shouldn't get to pick and choose when you have their company. If this is not about reconciliation, then it is about having cake and eating it too and that sucks


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Do what you want. If you want to go over, then do it. If not, stay home. 

Don't do anything because you feel you have to.


----------

